# Hearing Protection Act



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I found this on another web site , you will have to look up for your state .

Support the Hearing Protection Act


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Look up what? Simply fill out the form and it automatically picks your representative.
I just finished it. Took about a minute. The email was sent to Martha Roby, so I am sure it was a wasted minute.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good link and cause. I submitted it, but believe that I have done so in the past. Getting supressors off of the NFA is possible.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a chance with my representative. There is no chance with the anti gun Casey and gun grabber Toomey as Senators.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I have a chance with my representative. There is no chance with the anti gun Casey and gun grabber Toomey as Senators.


Sure there is. 52 GOP votes in the Senate, so it is easily doable. The dems used the nuclear option, so can the GOP.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Sure there is. 52 GOP votes in the Senate, so it is easily doable. The dems used the nuclear option, so can the GOP.


Toomey is not all that firearm friendly, GOP Senator or not. We will see.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Toomey is not all that firearm friendly, GOP Senator or not. We will see.


You have a number of Dem senators that are pro-2nd and would vote for it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> You have a number of Dem senators that are pro-2nd and would vote for it.


MORE than ever - the black dictatorship is over and there's plenty of DemoCraps in conservative & formerly liberal to the max states that are up for 2018 re-election ....

you're going to be a whole new tune being played in Congress come February ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You have a number of Dem senators that are pro-2nd and would vote for it.


Hope you are correct.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Look up what? Simply fill out the form and it automatically picks your representative.
> I just finished it. Took about a minute. The email was sent to Martha Roby, so I am sure it was a wasted minute.


I did not know it would go directly to you stare rep .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks TargetShooter!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> You have a number of Dem senators that are pro-2nd and would vote for it.


You also have RINO's that believe in an AWB and would never vote for expanding our gun rights.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> You also have RINO's that believe in an AWB and would never vote for expanding our gun rights.


I would totally agree if this was 4 years ago, but not today. We have seen a remarkable shift away from gun control and gun banning as a national issue. A majority of all Americans do not support gun control and more Americans are becoming gun owners every day. A very large reason that the Dems did not run on gun control as a major party issue and was hardly mentioned by any of them. It is a losing issue.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I would totally agree if this was 4 years ago, but not today. We have seen a remarkable shift away from gun control and gun banning as a national issue. A majority of all Americans do not support gun control and more Americans are becoming gun owners every day. A very large reason that the Dems did not run on gun control as a major party issue and was hardly mentioned by any of them. It is a losing issue.


Do you really think Senator McCain will vote to expand gun rights?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got 2 more suppressors this afternoon. The dealer just told me that there is a good chance this will pass. Also, if you bought a suppressor and paid for the $200 tax stamp this year, you get it back when this bill becomes a law. I'm supposed to get atleast $1000 from the ATF. I hope it passes.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

dude I think you paper work just got lost. 1000 bucks back from a shady gov agency -yah ok.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> dude I think you paper work just got lost. 1000 bucks back from a shady gov agency -yah ok.


Oh I'm sure BATFE lost it already.... But it's OK, I got copies of all my form 4's...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This would be awesome to get through to the POTUS' desk....



> Republicans push gun silencer bill; Democrats fire back





> Lawmakers on Tuesday debated the merits of a Republican-backed bill that would make it easier for individuals to buy gun silencers.
> Rep. Jeff Duncan, R-S.C., introduced the measure in the Sportsmen's Heritage and Recreational Enhancement Act, the Hill reported. The provision calls for a less extensive and instant background check.
> 
> Duncan's bill is reportedly dubbed the Hearing Protection Act. The debate was reportedly delayed after the shooting of Rep. Steve Scalise, R-La., in June in a park in Arlington, Va.
> ...


Republicans push gun silencer bill; Democrats fire back | Fox News


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I pray that our member and the original OP of this thread, is well and God has shown him favor. Targetshooter, may you be surrounded with peace wherever you may be.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moves out of committee to a floor vote. Slow progress, but progress. I anticipate that it will pass the House.



> Gun silencer bill advances, moves to House floor


Gun silencer bill advances, moves to House floor - CNNPolitics


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More info......HPA is part of the larger SHARE act. Besides taking suppressors off NFA, other pieces include.....



> Also included in the SHARE Act is another subsection, Title XVI, which, among other things, would allow the importation of any firearm or ammunition legal for sale in the US, and prevent the classification of common rifle ammunition as "armor piercing" pistol ammunition by the ATF. This subsection also includes provisions to ease importation of weapons for the purposes of experimentation, personal weapons being re-imported from other countries, and curios. It also includes a provision to protect shotguns from being classified as destructive devices, even if they are not considered "sporting" weapons. Finally, the subsection includes a provision to further protect the temporary transfer of lawful firearms across state lines, by removing the "sporting purposes" proviso from Title 18, 922(a)(5)(B), (a)(9), and (b)(3)(B).


BREAKING: Hearing Protection Act Moves Up, Hope for Saigas, Veprs, and 7N6, and No More Armor Piercing Bans? - H.R. 3668 SHARE Act - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its part of the SHARE act. Didnt this happen before..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

An issue i really dog care about. However say it is about hearing protection is like say pot is for medical use. Ok what ever at least be honest. You want silencers fine. You want pot fine .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> An issue i really dog care about. However say it is about hearing protection is like say pot is for medical use. Ok what ever at least be honest. You want silencers fine. You want pot fine .


I get what yoir saying. But its just the name of the bill. Suppressors shouldnt be regulated. They are just mufflers for the weapons. And for HD, Its really nice to have a pistol or rifle be quieter and potentially save some people of some hearing loss, as well as when hunting.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> An issue i really dog care about. However say it is about hearing protection is like say pot is for medical use. Ok what ever at least be honest. You want silencers fine. You want pot fine .


I get what you are saying, but it is factual that suppressors can cut down on hearing loss. A big reason that the military is currently making sizeable orders for them. Also that Europe so readily makes them available to their citizens is another reason.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am just think we should be honest . We are not the other side. As for Europe yes gun owner ship is extremely limited.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I am just think we should be honest . We are not the other side. As for Europe yes gun owner ship is extremely limited.


What are we being dishonest about?
Some states removed silencer regulations from their laws due to the noisy hunting seasons. Allowing silenced weapons for hunting directly impacted the hearing of both the hunters and the general population.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Hopefully next to come off is Ma Deuces......M110A2 and Palladin Howitzers without the breach being cut.....and a few other odds and ends...SAW'S and PIG'S and such!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Hopefully next to come off is Ma Deuces......M110A2 and Palladin Howitzers without the breach being cut.....and a few other odds and ends...SAW'S and PIG'S and such!


 I want my M60


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Hopefully next to come off is Ma Deuces......M110A2 and Palladin Howitzers without the breach being cut.....and a few other odds and ends...SAW'S and PIG'S and such!


 I want my M60


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And I want an MG42 and a Sturmgewher.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You know I got admit it would be nice to shoot some small game with my .22 and not scare the beans out of every
animal on the mountain.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> You know I got admit it would be nice to shoot some small game with my .22 and not scare the beans out of every
> animal on the mountain.


Go ahead and buy, 200 bucks to the ATF and all. The dirtbags in congress aren't going to give us the HPA. No use in putting off waiting for the ATF to give you permission to have one.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I carried an M60. I've used an M60.

I wouldn't want an M60 for anything.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I carried an M60. I've used an M60.
> 
> I wouldn't want an M60 for anything.


Oh, I don't know, but an M60E4 just might have a use here..(see below)...:vs_closedeyes:

https://apnews.com/82041d6fe9694ff8...braces-for-more-protests-over-cop's-acquittal


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

HPA will not pass with the government relinquishing any funds, unless its tagged onto something else. They will not allow an allowance to their coffers be taken away. 
The 200 dollars has been the same since the 1930's. Think what 200 was in 38, lots of money to keep things quiet, shorter or automatic..
Suppressors arent the devils can, they are just expensive mufflers that bring noise levels down, some to extremely quiet levels.
As a 300BLK SBR owner(ballistics are idential to a 45 ACP subsonic), I purchased a can to make things really quiet for HD/SD. I have babies, animals in the house, and I dont want to destroy their ears. Thats my main reason.
Why its even a political deal is anyones opinion. All ATF has to do is red line it off the list of items they track. No crimes have ever been committed with one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

HPA look better as time passes.....



> Gun owners received good news this week with the passage of the SHARE Act by the U.S. House Committee on Natural Resources (see related story). Meanwhile, progress continued to be made on another NRA legislative priority, as Congressman Rob Goodlatte (R-VA) - chairman of the House Judiciary Committee - signed on to co-sponsor H.R. 38, the Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act of 2017. The latter bill now has 212 co-sponsors, and its prospects in the House are looking better with each passing week.


https://www.nraila.org/articles/20170915/national-reciprocity-bill-nears-goal-line-in-the-house-but-needs-your-support-to-reach-the-end-zone


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> HPA will not pass with the government relinquishing any funds, unless its tagged onto something else. They will not allow an allowance to their coffers be taken away.
> The 200 dollars has been the same since the 1930's. Think what 200 was in 38, lots of money to keep things quiet, shorter or automatic..
> Suppressors arent the devils can, they are just expensive mufflers that bring noise levels down, some to extremely quiet levels.
> As a 300BLK SBR owner(ballistics are idential to a 45 ACP subsonic), I purchased a can to make things really quiet for HD/SD. I have babies, animals in the house, and I dont want to destroy their ears. Thats my main reason.
> Why its even a political deal is anyones opinion. All ATF has to do is red line it off the list of items they track. No crimes have ever been committed with one.


Nah, funds from the roughly 900,000 suppressors registered with the NFA is not that much money. In my opinion, money would be the last thing that would hold up passage.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Flying under the radar regarding the SHARE act or parent legislation for the HPA....



> Pelosi sounded resigned to its passage, saying Democrats would fight it but Republicans will "have the votes."


Pelosi Invokes Scalise Shooting to Blast Bill Deregulating Silencers


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

As some of us predicted would happen, rolling up HPA into the SHARE Act (which also has some really good sub-sections in addition to the HPA) 

I cannot see this NOT passing, with the new advent of AM creation of suppressors, we are going to see some really cool stuff out by the end of the year - if there is any indication in a "good omen" is that a lot of SOT2s are popping up and shops are producing all sorts of nifty creations - different monocores, integrally supressed weapons, limited-use QD/QC cans, etc - maybe the inner industry Cabal tied into the lobby efforts know more than we know ?


----------

